# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kulmi i 1 gjeje ???

## KOKASHTA

Hajdeni tju provoje pak kokashta sa te zgjuar jeni  :buzeqeshje:   .


Kush me thote :

Kush eshte kulmi i :

*SHPEJTESISE .
SHIKIMIT :
DURIMIT :
THATESIRES :
NXEHTESISE :*

Haj pra pres pergjigjet tuaja ...

----------


## mad

kulmet:

1) te besh sh***en nga taraca, dhe te bresesh poshte e ta kapesh pa rene ne toke.
2) te shofesh b***en e jevgut nga vrima e celesit, ne nje dhome te erret.
3) te qerosh oriz me doreza boksi /ose/ te shtypesh morra me doreza boksi.....
4) & 5) nuk i mbaj mend....

{^_^}

----------


## Hyllien

Kesaj te dytes do ti shtoja *Pleshtin* ne ... e jevgut nga vrima e celesit, ne nje dhome te erret  :buzeqeshje: 

3) Ti hash fasulet pa zjere, te pish dhe uje e te ulesh mbi furre deri sa te ziejne... (Mos harroni te hani the ca qepe, pak kripe dhe salce)

4 dhe 5 citoj Mad.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Mad 3 te parat i ditke se jan me popullore . Kurse keto te tjerat i kam shpikur vete :P 

4- Thatesires : Te beje lopa qumesht pluhur .
5- Nxehtesise : Te beje pula veze te ziere . 

Ec shpikni ndonje te shofim a do e gjejme  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## oti

GJEEGJEZE

Nje plak i mencur kishte 7qypa me florinj. Dhe nje dite del ne sheshin e fashatit ku rrinte dhe thote: O burra, kam 7 qypa me florinj dhe nje peshore. Midis 7 qypave (u thote ai ) njeri prej tyre eshte qyp fallso. (dmth floriri qe ishte ne kete qyp nuk ishte flori i vertete.). dhe u thote: ai qe me gjen se kush eshte qypi fallso vetem me nje peshe do i jap 2 qypa me florinj. 
Tani une po ju jap disa ndihmesa. Qypat ishin te mubushur me monedha dhe cdo monedhe peshonte 10g. Kurse monedhat qe ishin  fallso peshonin 9g.
Duhet te keni kujdes. Kur i thote ai vetem me nje peshe do te thote. Marrim shembull. veme e zeme tre qypa i peshojm dhe pastaj te marrim 4 tjeret dhe i peshojme kjo nuk eshte e sakte. E drejte eshte te peshosh dicka vetem nje here dhe pastaj the thuash qe ky eshte qypi fallso.
Zgjidhje ka, per kete ju siguroj, po ta vrisni nje cike mendjen do e gjeni.

----------


## Hyllien

Mu duk si e pamundur ne fillim, po keto ndihmat per peshen e monedhave hyne ne pune.

Marim 1 monedhe nga qypi  i 1-re
2 nga i dyti
3 nga i treti....
...7 nga i shtati

dhe i peshojme, perfundimi do te dale *abc*

Nese shifra e fundit eshte 9 atehere qypi i pare ishte fallco (pesha totale 279 gr.)
8, qypi i dyte (278)
7, i treti (277)
6, i katerti (276)
5, i pesti (275)
4, i gjashti (274)
dhe 
nese eshte 3, i shtati ishte fallso (273).

Pa shif i here, po qe te sheshi ende plaku, dhe po se pati gjetur qypin fallco me bej nje fishkellime  :buzeqeshje: 
Pyetje e bukur Oti, miresevjen ne forum.

PS: Po e pati dhe peshoren fallco plaku, skam çti bej  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lov!

Kulmi per nje avokat : Te akuzoje lodhjen mbas nje procesi te gjate  :ngerdheshje: 
Kulmi per nje austronaut : Ti dalin syte nga orbita

----------


## Prototype

Kush eshte kulmi i kulmeve ?  :shkelje syri:

----------

